# Looking for help wih a "modern" 389 build



## sr71 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys I'm looking for input on building a tri-power 389 with 093 heads, stock crank and stock cast manifolds. This is for a restoration and losing the 093 heads isn't an option since this is not going to be a racer but mostly show and cruising and I want to run it on 93 octane unleaded. I'm leaning towards 9.5:1 Ross pistons and Summit 2801 cam and JP Performance timing chain and gears. This isn't something that is going to be pounded on but if I get on it I don't want detonation destroying it. That's one of the reasons I'm steering away from the 068 cam.
Thanks for listening,
SR-71


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

the 068 and the 2801 are awful close to the same cam with the 2801 having a tad more lift... The pistons to drop compression should accomplish the no ping you want and hardened seats to run on unleaded...


----------



## sr71 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry guys meant to put this in the 1964-74 engine area


----------

